# Wanted to share some new enlosures I've been working on!



## philge (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been thinking about ideas for more unconventional and whimsical tarantula enclosures lately. I dug out my old bin of Lego and threw this together for my N. chromatus. I also put together a miniature church and graveyard for my GBB and it has worked out well. You can see she has settled in quite comfortably! 







Please let me know what you guys think. I'd love to hear some feedback

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hairyspideyfan (Jan 26, 2013)

Please let me know what you guys think. I'd love to hear some feedback[/QUOTE]

I think they're fantastic. I think the Lego set up is cool idea for kids who keep T's - :idea: well done!!


----------



## vespers (Jan 26, 2013)

That graveyard set-up is pretty neat. I've seen the little tombstones like those at Micheal's during the Halloween season, but where did you find that gothic church/background piece?


----------



## MikeInNC (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the LEGO setup!


----------



## Cydaea (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been eyeing a church/castle-like decoration like that in my LPS, it's actually an aquarium decoration. But it's about €40 and that's a little out of my budget (or at least, more than I'm willing to spend on decoration).


----------



## philge (Jan 26, 2013)

vespers said:


> That graveyard set-up is pretty neat. I've seen the little tombstones like those at Micheal's during the Halloween season, but where did you find that gothic church/background piece?


I did get the tombstones at Michael's! They were even 50% off after Halloween. I saw the church at Walmart in the fish aisle actually. It was $20, but I had to splurge and get it because it was the last one. I haven't seen one there since. The church one is probably my favorite enclosure that I have. I knew I needed to but a heavy webber in there, so my GBB was perfect!


----------



## ant1gen (Jan 28, 2013)

I love that gothic setup.... I need to throw some more decorations in mine.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Jan 28, 2013)

I. LOVE. THIS.  Giving me some ideas!  Too bad none of mine are heavy webbers!


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jan 29, 2013)

OH  MY GOD! This is awesome! Love this!


----------



## philge (Jan 30, 2013)

Just in case anyone was wondering, here's the entrance to the lego burrow. You can see one of my N. chromatus' legs sticking out a little bit. It likes to sit right in that spot and wait for me to drop the cricket in.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty neat idea, I like the lego and grave yard hides, I would have used glue in the setup of them just so they don't fall apart.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Jan 30, 2013)

I was so excited today when I went to Walmart and found the same church wall!  Now I need some headstones.  Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## philge (Jan 31, 2013)

Meezerkoko said:


> I was so excited today when I went to Walmart and found the same church wall!  Now I need some headstones.  Thanks for the great idea!


I was afraid of the church falling over, so I anchored it into a big piece of foam and wedged the foam into the tank. I would recommend doing this, as the church isn't very stable and it could fall if you move the tank. If you search "miniature tombstone," you can find them on Amazon. The tombstones are all glued onto a rigid piece of plastic so that the T doesn't knock them over.


----------



## Meezerkoko (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!  I'll be sure to do that.  Now I just need a heavy webber.  Too bad neither of the ones I am/might be getting will be heavy webbers.  At least I've never heard of pulchra as being a heavy webber.


----------



## Palespider (Feb 2, 2013)

Very unique, love it XD


----------



## Tyrantula138 (Apr 11, 2013)

These are both such awesome ideas.
Im going to go buy Legos...now.


----------



## Jeff23 (Feb 2, 2017)

Has anyone else done much with lego blocks for pre-made burrows or hides?  While they probably aren't low in price it seems like the ability to make the exact size burrow you want would be nice.


----------



## socalqueen (Feb 4, 2017)

I love the gothic setup. Very cool idea!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HybridReplicate (Feb 4, 2017)

Abandoned church setup is awesome.  I was watching the Hobbit & got an idea to make a Dol Guldur inspired enclosure for heavy webbers, this the closest I've seen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Feb 4, 2017)

Very creative, I love it!


----------

